# Plowshare



## baot (Dec 1, 2011)

Hi. "Plowshare is a command-line (CLI) download/upload tool for popular file-sharing websites (aka Hosters). With plowshare, you will be able to download or upload files and manage remote folders and link deletion. It runs on Linux/BSD/Unix operating systems."

https://code.google.com/p/plowshare/
https://code.google.com/p/plowshare/wiki/Readme#Download_&_Install

This is a fairly basic set of scripts with very few dependencies. It works fine on Linux but some of them need some linuxisms removed in order to work on FreeBSD. I think it would be a good addition to the Ports Collection and would appreciate any efforts for someone to pick it up and maintain it.


----------



## SirDice (Dec 2, 2011)

Why don't you create it yourself? It's usually not that hard.

FreeBSD Porter's Handbook


----------



## baot (Feb 18, 2013)

Plowshare has been updated a lot since the original post in this thread. It's now much more FreeBSD-friendly.

https://code.google.com/p/plowshare/wiki/Readme4#Dependencies

I installed bash, recode, curl and gsed and just did "bash setup.sh install" and everything installed and works perfectly. It would be an easy port for someone to take now!


----------



## BlueCoder (Feb 18, 2013)

He sounds like might be one of the developers and is looking for someone that might use it and regularly uses FreeBSD to help. He probably does not use FreeBSD regularly.


----------

